# Starving, diseased dogs rescued.



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

This heartbreaking story hit my city's newspaper last month.

A later article stated that the owner of these dogs is being charged with "Causing distress, permitting distress (as an owner or guardian) and failing to comply with the standards of care for animals."

"If convicted, Harris faces a maximum penalty under the new act of two years in jail, a $60,000 fine and a lifetime ban on animal ownership."
http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Own...ed+with+three+counts+abuse/1418731/story.html

The court date is set for April 20th, and I'm very curious to see what the sentence ends up being. This is the first serious case of animal neglect/abuse our city has seen since the new laws and penalties have been increased. IMO, this is the time to make an impact with a hefty sentence.












Two dogs found starving and barely alive outside a Windsor home are making a surprisingly strong recovery, a humane society veterinarian said Monday.

“Usually when they’re that thin, they’re dead,” said Aimee Faner. “Considering the gravity of their injuries, we’re really surprised by how both dogs are responding to treatment.

“That’s the thing that really struck us here as a medical staff. The only other times we have worked cases like this, these guys come in and they’re dead in their cages because they’ve starved. This was exciting for us because these dogs came in and we were able to help them. We were just so glad we got there before it was too late for these guys.”

Stealth and Hooch, a pair of redbone coonhounds, were discovered last Tuesday in filthy conditions in a backyard. They were — and still are — dangerously underweight and loaded with parasites. Stealth also has heartworm, which can be fatal.

But they’re gaining weight.

“We’re really surprised by how they’re doing,” said Faner. “They’re real troopers.”

Hooch weighed 38.5 pounds when he arrived at the human society shelter on March 10. He weighed 45.4 pounds on Monday.

Stealth came in weighing 32 pounds. He was up to 39 pounds Monday morning. It may seem like a small amount of weight gain, said Faner, but it’s the equivalent of a person gaining 20 pounds in a week.

“For the body frame of these dogs and their bone size, these guys are still 20 pounds under body weight,” said Faner. “These should be 50 or 60 pound dogs. That’s like you or I being something in the range of 70 pounds underweight.”

Charges are pending against the owner.

http://www.windsorstar.com/Health/Starved+dogs+making+miraculous+recovery/1395555/story.html


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Those pictures break my heart!  I'm so glad they are responding to treatment and gaining weight.


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

I grew up in your city so I read the Star quite often online. I heard that the owner was trying to get the dogs back? Have you heard any news about that lately? I missed reading the aftermath of this case.


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

Dude, if the owner gets the dogs back, that's just messed up...poor dogs...I really hope things turn out well for them! And yeah, anyone have any updates on them?


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

Follow up to the story.... encouraging news

http://www.windsorstar.com/news/Abused+hounds+handed+over+SPCA/1643952/story.html


----------



## blkshadow (May 1, 2009)

Sweet! Glad to hear it. =)


----------

